# Avast licence key about to expire



## 15Peter20 (Oct 25, 2007)

How does this work, does Avast have a policy of being free for a year and then you have to start paying?


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

No, you just have to go here http://www.avast.com/eng/home-registration.php to re-register and it's free for another year.


----------



## atnskyline (Aug 7, 2008)

ok are you using free or paid. the only option free lacks is the support service, it still has boot time scan and all that great stuff u need. and u register once. and thats it!


----------



## CapriAnupam (Jul 9, 2008)

Avast registration lasts for a year. After that you have to re-register again. You dont have to pay.


----------



## atnskyline (Aug 7, 2008)

does that apply to the free home edition too, every year you must register?


----------



## CapriAnupam (Jul 9, 2008)

I was talking about home edition. Yes, you have to register it every year. It remains free though, you dont have to pay.


----------



## hairbender1950 (Sep 7, 2007)

http://www.avast.com/eng/home-registration.php

if you have registered for Avast free antivirus, offered for home users, it is good for 14 months.
The link above is where you need to go to re-register for another 14 months. It is simple to do and the link explains the procedure.
By registering every year, Avast can keep count of the number of users.


----------



## atnskyline (Aug 7, 2008)

oh man thanks for telling me, does avast warn you when you need to, cause i thought after you register once you never need to again.


----------



## CapriAnupam (Jul 9, 2008)

I think it will surely warn you, when you might need to re-register it.


----------



## hairbender1950 (Sep 7, 2007)

Avast will send you a message when need to re-register for the FREE Avast for home users.
If you wish to see when your expiration date is, here is how.

right click the blue A ball by your clock, click(About Avast)
Click the + by (registration key), in the drop down it will tell you your expiration date.

When it gets within a couple weeks before the date to renew, I renew the registration early, with no problem at all.


----------



## atnskyline (Aug 7, 2008)

ok thank you


----------

